# egyptian licorice?



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

I LOVE egyptian licorice tea (by yogi







) and have been drinking it for some time now. However, the other day i read the box and realized it basically says "do not drink if pregnant or nursing"

I can see pregnancy (Licorice supposedly stimulates contraction), but why while nursing?


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

These might help:

http://home.kellymom.net/herbal/ref/herbs_l.html

http://vitamins.ultimatefatburner.co...ot-review.html


----------

